# Thymomite Strips and Warm Temps



## edenhillapiaries (May 25, 2008)

This is my first year using the thymomite strips see http://de.geocities.com/vaporizerklaus/new_oxamite.htm and I see that they advise using the product at between 68 and 90 degrees. I wanted to start the treatment this week as they advise leaving the strips on for three weeks and doing this twice. I live in Northern Michigan and if I do not start this soon I can't count on warm temps.

I have heard that applying some of the other thymol products (Apiguard) in to hot conditions can cause excess brood kill. Does anyone have experience with using the Thymomite strips when it is going to be in the high 80's? I will also be out of town the following week so I would love to get these strips on now (and there are a number of mites) but I do not want to kill brood or disrupt the hive too much.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

*Call the company or Axtmann might know the answer*

Heilyser Technology Ltd. 685 Dalkeith Ave. Sidney BC, V8L 5G7 , Canada
Phone/Fax: 1-250-656-8727 Email [email protected]


I see their store is closed thru Sept. 17. edenhillapiaries, you may want to pm Axtmann he may have the answer. If it were me I would still call the company and see if you can get anyone.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

*Treatment*

I would go ahead and treat If it kills a little brood that wont hurt much if you don't treat the mites will finish killing the brood and still be mites in the hive.

I use apiguard and have not seen any brood kill.
when it real hot I cut back on the recommended amount.

the strips sound like a good way to treat.


----------



## golddust-twins (Sep 8, 2007)

*I'm using thymonite this year*

I haven't had any problems with it so far and we have been having warm weather here.

>the strips sound like a good way to treat<

And less expensive. http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=220784


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Apiguard*

You can cut the dose by 1/2 in hot weather.
regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries.


----------



## edenhillapiaries (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the answers. I think I will go ahead and treat. Even though it is going to be 88-90 for the next couple of days, it will be cool at night and then cool after that.

I would rather lose a little brood and kill the mites then lose them to the mites. Has anyone tried using thymol in syrup for nosema and mold prevention. I am feeding the bees a 2:1 syrup with Fumagilin-B and a little thymol (as per the sites instructions) to prevent fermentation. Has anyone else tried this? I read about it on Randy Olivers great site http://www.scientificbeekeeping.com/

Thanks


----------

